# Детская музыкальная школа > Учительская беседка >  Новые требования к аттестации педагогов

## belova

Уважаемые коллеги.  Похоже нас скоро ждет весьма" интересная"  аттестация. У кого есть какая-нибудь информация по данному вопросу?

----------


## begden

А я бегу со всех ног за требованиями)))

----------


## AuntQ

ВОПРОСЫ К СОБЕСЕДОВАНИЮ ПО ПЕРВОМУ НАПРАВЛЕНИЮ АТТЕСТАЦИИ 
по должности 
"педагог дополнительного образования"

ВЫСШАЯ КВАЛИФИКАЦИОННАЯ КАТЕГОРИЯ
1. Конвенция о правах ребенка как правовая основа образовательной деятельности.
2. Стратегия и тактика модернизации российского образования. 
3. Гуманистические теории развития личности. Какие из них Вам известны, близки и являются основой Вашей позиции во взаимодействии с детьми, коллегами, родителями? Назовите основания гуманистической позиции педагога? 
4. Культура профессионального самообразования. Самообразование в Вашей жизни. Расскажите о содержании, способах, условиях эффективного самообразования, исходя из собственного опыта. Самообразование и личностный рост – каковы взаимосвязи?
5. Рефлексия в педагогической практике как способ самопознания и саморегуляции. Раскройте смысл понятия, покажите взаимосвязь рефлексии и целеполагания; расскажите о возможностях использования рефлексии на уроке (занятии).
6. Психолого-педагогическая диагностика как основа совершенствования образовательной деятельности.
7. Психологические особенности одаренности, ее развитие и выявление в современных условиях. С какими проблемами в работе с одаренными детьми Вы сталкиваетесь и испытываете затруднения?
8. Психолого-педагогическое сопровождение ребенка с проблемами. Современный подросток в городе (селе): охарактеризуйте известные Вам трудные проблемы ребят, с которыми они встречаются и не в состоянии решить самостоятельно. В чем смысл деятельности педагога–фасилитатора?
9. Воспитание духовности как психолого-педагогическая проблема. Как, на Ваш взгляд, можно одухотворить педагогическую реальность? Покажите пути и условия пробуждения духовности в рамках Вашего взаимодействия с детьми. Какие духовно-нравственные традиции отечественной школы легли в основание модернизации российского образования?
10. Воспитание: от концепций до технологий. Раскройте смысл, содержание и основание различий воспитательных концепций, Вам известных; идей, на основе которых Вы выстраиваете свою воспитательную деятельность, выбираете свой индивидуальный стиль взаимодействия в воспитательном пространстве.
11. Взаимодействие "педагог – ребенок" в образовательном процессе. Конфликт во взаимодействии: рассмотрите причины возникновения, условия и возможности предупреждения и разрешения конфликтной ситуации.
12. Личностное и профессиональное самоопределение школьников в образовательном пространстве как приоритеты образовательной политики российской школы.. Охарактеризуйте роль дополнительного образования в предпрофильная подготовке и профильном обучении школников.
13. Образование как результат: грамотность – образованность – компетентность – культура - менталитет. Компетентностный подход в образовании рассматривается сегодня как одно из оснований обновления образования. Раскройте основные идеи подхода. Что вкладывается в понятие «ключевые компетенции»? Каковы их признаки, структура? Перечислите их.
14. Личностно-ориентированное образование. Сущность, основные подходы и характеристики.
15. Педагогические технологии: роль, место и содержание в свете модернизации российского образования. Каким педагогическим технологиям Вы отдаете предпочтение и используете в своей работе?
16. Обновление содержания образования. Согласны ли Вы, что содержание образования есть фундамент базовой культуры личности. Назовите основные теории содержания образования.
17. Методы и методология исследовательской деятельности. Какими методами Вы пользуетесь, отдаете предпочтение как исследователь? Место тестов в организации ОЭР. Основы организации исследовательской деятельности учащихся; учет объективных и субъективных факторов в организации деятельности. 
18. Понятие управления. Какие функции управления: целеполагание, планирование, организация, регулирование и коррекция, контроль, анализ ярче всего проявляются в Вашей деятельности? Поясните на примерах из собственного опыта.
19. Мониторинг в системе дополнительного образования детей.
20. Что Вам известно об основах педагогической инноватики (понятие инновации, уровни нового, этапы инновационного процесса, формы инновационного поиска, новации в современном российском образовании)?
21. Какой опыт можно сегодня назвать передовым педагогическим опытом? Как происходит самообобщение и технологическое описание эффективного педагогического опыта? Определите основные затруднения в описании собственного педагогического опыта.
22. Понятие информатизации образования. Четыре направления информатизации. 
23. Варианты использования информационно-коммуникационных технологий в учебном процессе. ИКТ как средство организации взаимодействия между участниками образовательного процесса. 
24. Дистанционное образование:
- как альтернатива формальному образованию;
- как форма удовлетворения образовательных потребностей групп учащихся со специальными потребностями.

----------


## AuntQ

Список рекомендуемой литературы по проблемам воспитания 
1. Байбородова Л.В., Рожков М.И. Организация воспитательного процесса в школе. - М. : Гуманит. изд. центр Владос, 2000. - 256 с.
2. Воронов В.В. Технология воспитания: Пособие для преподавателей, студентов и учителей. – М.: Школьная Пресса, 2000.-96 с.
3. Воспитать человека: Сборник нормативно-правовых, научно-методических, организационно-практических материалов по проблемам воспитания / Под ред. В.А. Березиной, О.И. Волжиной, И.А. Зимней, - М.: Вентана-Графф, 2002.-384 с.
4. Воспитательная система учебного заведения. Материалы Всесоюзного научно-методической конференции г. Николаев. – М., 1991.
5. Воспитательная система школы. Под ред. Л. И. Новиковой. – М., 1991.
6. Газман О.С. В помощь педагогу – экспериментатору по теме “Система работы классного руководителя (классного воспитателя)”,- М.,1991.
7. Григорова В.К., Печенюк А.М. Гуманизация воспитательного процесса в современной школе. - Хабаровск: Изд-во ХГПУ, 2001. – 168 с.
8. Дереклеева Н.И. Справочник классного руководителя. М.: “ВАКО”, 2003, 272 с.
9. Караковский В.А., Новикова Л.И., Селиванова Н.Л. Воспитание? Воспитание... Воспитание:Теория и практика школьных воспитательных систем. — М.: Педагогическое общество России, 2000. – 256 с.
10. Карпюк И.А., Чернова М.Б. Воспитательная система школы: Пособие для руководителей и педагогов общеобразовательной школы. – Мн.: Университетское, 2002. – 167 с.
11. Классному руководителю. Учеб.- метод. пособие / под ред. М.И.Рожкова, - М.: Гуманит. изд. центр Владос, 2001.- 280 с.
12. Караковский В. А. Воспитательная система школы: педагогические идеи и опыт формирования. – М., 1992.
13. Куликова Л.Н. Гуманизация образования и саморазвитие личности. – Хабаровск: Изд-во ХГПУ, 2001. – 333 с.
14. Куликова Л.Н. Ценностно-личностное педагогическое взаимодействие как условие гуманизации образования. //Гуманистическая педагогика: социально-психологическая адаптация детей в условиях образовательного учреждения. Материалы Всероссийского совещания-семинара 15-19 марта 1999 г. (Iч.). – Хабаровск, 1999.
15. Личность педагога в воспитательной системе образовательного учреждения. Материалы конференции. – Хабаровск, 1998.
16. Мудрик В. А. Личность школьника и ее воспитание в коллективе. – М., 1983.
17. Маленкова Л.И. Воспитание в современной школе. Книга для учителя –воспитателя.-М.: Педагогическое общество России, Издательский Дом ”Ноосфера”, 1999.- 300 с.
18. Методика воспитательной работы: Пособие для студ. высших пед. учеб. заведений / Л.А.Байкова, Л.К.Гребенкина, О.В.Еремкина и др.; под ред. В.А.Сластенина. – М.: Издательский центр «Академия», 2002. – 144 с.
19. Селиванов В.С. Основы общей педагогики: Теория и методика воспитания: Учебное пособие / Под ред. В.А.Сластенина. — М., 2000.
20. Сергеева В.П. Классный руководитель в современной школе. М., 1999.-187 с.
21. Сергеева В.П. Классный руководитель: планирование и организация работы от А до Я. - М.: Педагогическое общество России. 2001. - 256 с.
22. Степанов Е.Н., Лузина Л.М. Педагогу о современных подходах и концепциях воспитания.- М.: ТЦ Сфера, 2002.-160 с.
23. Справочник заместителя директора школы по воспитательной работе. — М., 1999.
24. Управление воспитательной системой школы: Проблемы и решения / Под ред. В.А. Караковского. — М., 1999.
25. Шамова Т.И., Третьяков П.И., Капустин Н.П. Управление образовательными системами. – М.: Гуманит. издат. центр ВЛАДОС, 2001. – 320 с.
26. Щуркова Н.Е. Новое воспитание. М.: Пед. общ-во Росии, 2000. - 116 с.
27. с.
28. Щуркова Н. Е. Диагностика воспитанности: педагогические методики. – Краснодар, 1993.

----------


## belova

А второе направление? Будем отвечать на теоретические вопросы? Выучим наизусть психологию, педагогику.  А куда девать творческие результаты?

----------


## елена1321

А какие вопросы на 1 категорию? Надо начинать учить.Похоже что на творческие результаты смотреть не будут.

----------


## AuntQ

Методическое сопровождение тестов по  аттестации педагогов «Музыки» региональной системы образования в  2009 – 2010 учебном  году.
Форма компьютерного тестирования в адаптивной среде АСТ-тест.

Цель и задачи тестирования:
 Выявление профессиональной компетенции учителей музыки.
Контрольно-аналитические: 
   Выявить степень владения знаниями 
-  Элементарной теории  музыки; 
-  Музыкальной литературы; 
-   Музыкальных  форм и жанров;  
-   Хороведения; 
-    Методики  музыкального образования в общеобразовательной  школе;
Диагностические: 
Оценить профессиональную компетенцию  преподавателей музыки  общеобразовательных учреждений.
 Проверка направлена на:  
         1. Выявление знаний учителей музыки по теоретическим основам методики музыкального образования в общеобразовательных учреждениях, необходимых для профессионального и общекультурного уровня  педагога.  
Сдачу экзамена на высшую квалификационную категорию.
 Число заданий, вошедших в тест –150. 
Тест предназначен для учителей музыки общеобразовательных  учебных учреждений в качестве  экзамена  в форме компьютерного тестирования по  предметам  специальности. Содержание тестовых заданий в разделах «Элементарная теория музыки», «Музыкальная литература», «Музыкальные формы и жанры» не выходит за рамки  программы по музыке  общеобразовательных школ.  Задания по «Хороведению», «Методике музыкального образования в школе» содержит  минимум знаний, которыми должен владеть преподаватель музыки в школе. Тест состоит из 5-ти разделов.   
1-й раздел   «Элементарная теория музыки»   
 Цель тестовых заданий:
- выявить знания учителей музыки по элементарной теории музыки; 
- обратить внимание испытуемых на знания по элементарной теории музыки,  необходимые в педагогической  практике учителя музыки. В тестовые задания  этого раздела вошли следующие темы: Звук и его высота. Ритм. Метр. Темп. Аккорды. Общие понятия о ладе. Интервалы. Тональность. Диатонизм. Пентатоника. Лады народной музыки. Общие понятия о модуляции,  родственных тональностях. 
    В качестве пособий для подготовки к экзамену по этому разделу  следует  использовать учебнки  по «Элементарной теории музыки» И.В.Способина, или В.А.Вахромеева. 
2-й раздел «История музыки» 
Цель тестовых заданий:  
- проверить уровень знаний преподавателей фактов из жизни и творчества композиторов отечественной и зарубежной классики, вошедших в программу по дисциплине «Музыка»  общеобразовательных школ; 
- знания произведений композиторов отечественной и зарубежной классики, изучаемых на уроках музыки в школе. Вопросы второго раздела выявляют знания стилей музыкального искусства: Барокко, Рококо, Классицизм, Романтизм, Реализм, Модернизм, Авангардизм.  
Тестовые задания содержат вопросы, касающиеся творчества композиторов: Й.Гайдна, Л.Бетховена, В.Моцарта, Ф.Шуберта, Р.Шумана, Ф.Шопена, Д.Верди, Р Вагнера, И.Штрауса, А.Паганини, А.Даргомыжского, А.Алябьева, М.И.Глинки, М.П.Мусоргского, А.Даргомыжского, Н.А.Римского-Корсакова, Ц.Кюи, М.А.Балакирева, И.Стравинского, С.В.Рахманинова, С.И.Танеева, А.Н.Скрябина, А.Шенберга, И.О.Дунаевского, Э.Грига, К.Дебюсси, М.Равеля, П.Хиндемита, С.С.Прокофьева, А.И.Хачатуряна, Д.Д.Щостаковича, Г Свиридова, Д.Гершвина, А Берга, К. Сен-Санса, А.Веберна, Р.Щедрина, А.Г.Шнитке. Более подробные  сведения по данному разделу можно найти в литературе:   Галацкая В.С. Музыкальная литератур зарубежных стран. 1,2 Вып.М.1963г.; История зарубежной музыки. Выпуск пятый. Конец ХIX - начало ХХ века. Редактор И.Нестеров. М. Музыка.1988; Левик Б.В. . Музыкальная литература зарубежных стран III Вып.М.1955;  Русская музыкальная литература. Выпуск 1. Издание 4-е. Общая редакция Э.Л.Фрид. «Музыка», Ленинград. 1970; Э.Смирнова Русская музыкальная литература для VI-VII классов ДМ

----------


## AuntQ

3-й раздел «Музыкальные жанры и формы» 
Цель тестовых заданий данного раздела:  
- проверить знания преподавателей музыкальных жанров и форм,  вошедших в школьную программу.  
Для успешного выполнения заданий этого раздела следует знать определения основных музыкальных жанров – инструментальных и вокально-хоровых и основные  музыкальные формы. Тестовые задания содержат следующие определения: монодия, полифония, интермедия, канон, имитация, реприза, разработка, противосложение, прелюдия, фуга, соната, симфония, каденция, пассакалия, сюита, менуэт, увертюра, концерт, квартет, квинтет, оратория, кантата, канцона, месса, алеманда, тарантелла, буре, жига, опера, оперетта, сарабанда, куранта, романс, ария, ноктюрн, баркарола, ариетта, серенада, вариации, хоровод, рондо, баллада, хабанера, фантазия, этюд, дивертисмент, мюзикл, балет, рок-опера, полонез, вальс, куплетная форма, период, гимн, марш, рефрен, эпизод, кода, танго, водевиль.
  Более подробно информация этого раздела изложена  в следующей литературе: Арановский М. Что такое программная музыка? М., 1962.; Головинский Г. Рондо .- М.,1961;   Кюреган Т.С. Форма музыки VII-ХХ века.М., Композитор.2000 ;Протопопов В. Из истории форм инструментальной музыки VI-VII века. Хрестоматия. М.,1988; Мазель Л.А. Строение музыкальных произведений. М., 1960; Мазель Л.А. Анализ музыкальных произведений. Учебное пособие по курсу анализа музыкальных произведений. М.,1959.; Ройтерштейн М. Музыкальные формы. Одночастная, двухчастная и трехчастная формы. – М., 1961; Розеншильд К. Полифонические формы. Фуга. – М., 1960; Музыкальная энциклопедия. В 6-ти тт. Гл.ред. Ю.В.Келдыш. М., «Советская энциклопедия». 1973. 
4-й раздел «Хороведение» 
Цель тестовых заданий данного раздела:  
- провести контроль  знаний преподавателей музыки по вопросам,  касающихся работы с детским хором разных возрастных групп, а также проблем  звукообразования, певческой установки, состава хоров, типов хоров, диапазонов детских голосов. 
 Для более глубокого изучения вопросов этого раздела следует обратиться к следующим пособиям: «Хороведение и управление хором» Г.А.Дмитриевского и «Хороведение» Самарина В.А. 
5-й раздел «Методика преподавания музыки в общеобразовательных учреждениях»  
Цель тестовых заданий данного раздела:  
- выявить компетентность преподавателей музыки по вопросам методика преподавания музыки в общеобразовательных школах.
 Накоплен богатый опыт по вопросам методики музыкального образования,  в связи с этим следует при подготовке к экзамену обратиться к  следующим авторам: Д.Б.Кабалевскому, Ю.Б.Алиеву, А.Б.Школяр, Г.П.Сергеевой, Е.Д.Критской, Т.И.Науменко, В.В.Алееву, Л.Г.Дмитриевой, Н.М.Черноиваненко, Э.Б.Абдуллину, Г.С.Ригиной, Т.А.Затяминой.

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

Уважаемая AuntQ! Те требования, что Вы изложили, касаются, скорее всего, педагогов музыки общеобразовательных школ. В ДШИ и ДМШ нет регионального компонента. Мы не пользуемся методиками Критской, Ригиной, Алиева и т.д.
Министерское Положение об аттестации только рассылают, многие его ещё не получили. Требования для преподавателей ДШИ, ДМШ пока не разработаны.

----------


## AuntQ

Все требования будут идти по такой схеме, только методики будут другие. Уверена, что сюда заходят учителя музыки в школе, есть  просто гениальные педагоги, у которых на сайтах можно многому поучиться и педагогам ДМШ, например Марина Осетрова http://marina0setrova.ucoz.ru/ 
 Выложила для педагогов дополнительного образования выше, это тоже не подходит к педагогам ДМШ?

----------


## AuntQ

http://sozvezdieoriona.ucoz.ru/load/1-1-0-20 Это тоже учителя  музыки,загляните, если интересно.

----------


## Muzikantka

А нас предупреждали, что устный экзамен будет первым этапом, обязательным для всех, а получение категории - вторым этапом, только для желающих, ввиде портфолио. Но так как у нас в школе практически все недавно переатестовались - то будем ждать информации  от тех, кто пойдёт в первых рядах 2011 года. Бедняжки:(

----------


## AuntQ

И ещё очень важно знать, что теперь  НЕ ПЕДАГОГ решает аттестовываться и на какую категорию, а АДМИНИСТРАЦИЯ.

----------


## belta123

А я считаю, надо спокойно дождаться января, что-то прояснится. Всё равно в каждом регионе будут "свои навороты". Но как я поняла на осеннем семинаре зам.директоров, обстоятельно как будет ещё и в области не совсем представляют. Так что надо набраться терпения, а не мучиться догадками.

----------


## осюша

Дорогие коллеги! Я прошла аттестацию на высшую категорию в октябре 2010 года по новым требованиям. Для этого оформляла портфолио по разделам:
1. Оценка результатов повышения квалификации (за последние 5 лет).
2. Результаты срезов знаний учащихся в текущем учебном году аттестации.
3. Динамика качества теоретического и практического обучения учащихся за последние три года по итогам промежуточной аттестации.
4. Результаты участия преподавателя в научно-методической работе.
5. Результаты участия преподавателя в учебно-методической работе.
6. Результаты анализа текущей документации.
7. Результаты методической подготовки преподавателя (по анализам 3-х занятий).
8. Результаты участия учащихся в конкурсах, олимпиадах и т.д. (за последние 5 лет).
9. Дополнительные показатели (воспитательнвя работа, поступившие в ССУЗы и ВУЗы,благодарственные письма и т.д.
  Решение об аттестации принимает сам преподаватель.

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

> Дорогие коллеги! Я прошла аттестацию на высшую категорию в октябре 2010 года по новым требованиям. Для этого оформляла портфолио по разделам:
> 1. Оценка результатов повышения квалификации (за последние 5 лет).
> 2. Результаты срезов знаний учащихся в текущем учебном году аттестации.
> 3. Динамика качества теоретического и практического обучения учащихся за последние три года по итогам промежуточной аттестации.
> 4. Результаты участия преподавателя в научно-методической работе.
> 5. Результаты участия преподавателя в учебно-методической работе.
> 6. Результаты анализа текущей документации.
> 7. Результаты методической подготовки преподавателя (по анализам 3-х занятий).
> 8. Результаты участия учащихся в конкурсах, олимпиадах и т.д. (за последние 5 лет).
> ...


Я тоже проходила аттестацию в октябре. Требования были старые (примерно  такие, какие Вы перечислили). Новые требования вводятся в 2011 году.

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

У меня есть новое положение о порядке аттестации с разъяснениями. Если нужно, то адреса оставляйте в личке, вышлю.

----------


## AuntQ

Я тоже аттестовалась по старому в этом году. По новому, будет обязательно компьютерное тестирование.

----------


## fishskripka

Пытаются нас уничтожить как класс... Как в том анекдоте: "А дустом вы их пробовали?" :Blink:

----------


## ПТАХА

Девочки,а ваши школы под управлением культуры или образования?Именно от этого может зависеть и аттестация

----------


## fufif57

Мы под управлением культуры.

----------


## Надюшечка

Здравствуйте колеги! Я -в гости из раздела хореографии.Эта тема наверное болезненая для всех .Поэтому вот: я выкладывала сегодня на народе, это по новым требованиям к атестаци мне наш директор привез из области вот такую презентацию и сказала: изучай пожалуйста.Честно говоря для меня это -китайская грамота.
Презентации по новой аттестации преп. янв. 2011 г.rar
А школа наша под управлением культуры вроде( учредители наш отдел культуры) а атестацию почему то в управлени образования проходить надо.Вобщем получается-мы -слуги двух господ.

----------


## AuntQ

•Заявитель - работодатель,
	представление работодателя должно содержать объективную оценку профессиональных, деловых качеств педагогического работника, результатов его деятельности, информацию о повышении квалификации.
Мы слуги всех господ, не пожелают вас аттестовать, не напишут представление, а далее вы сами решаете, работать здесь или нет.
Только хотелось бы  узнать, сколько же платят в других городах за высшую категорию?
 У нас 1500, если болеешь, то высчитывают, если месяц проболел, то ничего не получишь, так стоит ли бороться за такую оплату, если мы все откажемся участвовать в этом ....., то сгинут все институты и прочие "учёные" которые пишут и создают это кошмар.

----------


## sokolixa

> Девочки,а ваши школы под управлением культуры или образования?Именно от этого может зависеть и аттестация





> А школа наша под управлением культуры вроде( учредители наш отдел культуры) а атестацию почему то в управлени образования проходить надо.Вобщем получается-мы -слуги двух господ.


Та же самая история: относимся к отделу культуры (за месяц до нового года переименовали в управление культуры), а аттестацию проходить надо в образовании. Причём, давненько уже. Если мне память не изменяет, свою последнюю аттестацию я проходила года 2-3 назад, и документы отвозила в областное Министерство образования.

----------


## iriada

> •Заявитель - работодатель,
> 	представление работодателя должно содержать объективную оценку профессиональных, деловых качеств педагогического работника, результатов его деятельности, информацию о повышении квалификации.
> Мы слуги всех господ, не пожелают вас аттестовать, не напишут представление, а далее вы сами решаете, работать здесь или нет.
> Только хотелось бы  узнать, сколько же платят в других городах за высшую категорию?
>  У нас 1500, если болеешь, то высчитывают, если месяц проболел, то ничего не получишь, так стоит ли бороться за такую оплату, если мы все откажемся участвовать в этом ....., то сгинут все институты и прочие "учёные" которые пишут и создают это кошмар.


да.... сколько сразу чиновников лишится рабочих мест

----------


## Надюшечка

Да тут у нас атестовывалась девочка на первую категорию, до этого у неё была вторая.Попросила бухгалтера посчитать какова разница ( это на полторы с лишним ставки, плюс стажевые-бльше 20 лет отработала) разница-500 рублей и сколько то копек.Стоит ли ради этого копья ломать?

----------


## sokolixa

> Да тут у нас атестовывалась девочка на первую категорию, до этого у неё была вторая.Попросила бухгалтера посчитать какова разница ( это на полторы с лишним ставки, плюс стажевые-бльше 20 лет отработала) разница-500 рублей и сколько то копек.Стоит ли ради этого копья ломать?


У нас на высшую разница где-то в 300 руб. скопейками, и это при 2-х ставках..........

----------


## ПТАХА

Я думала,что только у нас бардак...Девочки,у меня складывается ощущение,что структуры и подразделения минкульта,само министерство не знает.Им до нас дела НЕТ.И,что в их ведомстве есть такие школы,им и  не ведомо.До меня не доходит,как можно нормы оплаты труда учителей школ применить к музыкантам.Как сделать стимулирующие надбавки по результатам ЕГЭ,как оплачивать классное руководство за 25 человек,как проводить аттестацию по нормам образования???!!Разница между первой и высшей категорией рублей в 400,не больше.
Интересно,а про каких это бюджетников говорят по телеку,у которых растет зарплата?Эй,отзовитесь!!!лично у нас за последние год-полтора зарплата уменьшилась прцентов на сорок.

Может и действительно пора отказываться от аттестации:прибыль и головная боль не сопоставимы

----------


## sokolixa

> лично у нас за последние год-полтора зарплата уменьшилась прцентов на сорок.


После введения новой системы оплаты труда с декабря-месяца зарплата уменьшилась однозначно.
Ещё у всех сняли 10%, которые добавили в сентябре.

----------


## marina 64

Уважаемые коллеги! У нас решили провести конкурс портфолио! Основные разделы я оформила, но может кто-нибудь поделиться своим опытом по составлению портфолио, что-то интересное и неординарное! Буду благодарна за любую информацию! Спасибо!

----------


## Veramar62

*Ирина Кузьмина*, Привет! Меня интересуют новые положения об аттестации. Если можно, вышлите! Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

*Veramar62*, пришлите адрес эл. почты мне в личку.

----------


## Асёна

Здравствуйте! Примите в свою компанию новенькую? Я из Казани, работаю концертмейстером и меня тоже очень интересует вопрос прохождения новой аттестации. Она у меня будет проходить уже в марте:(((. Я пребываю в шоке, не пойму, что будут требовать от меня.
*Ирина Кузьмина*, я Вам написала в личку, надеюсь, что получили моё сообщение.

----------


## Асёна

*Ирина Кузьмина*, спасибо!

----------


## Н. Еремеева

> У меня есть новое положение о порядке аттестации с разъяснениями. Если нужно, то адреса оставляйте в личке, вышлю.


Ирина, если вас не затруднит, вышлите, пожалуйста, новое положение об аттаестации natalya200756@mail.ru

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Ирина, спасибо за оперативность -  все документы по аттестации получила. Всем успехов в аттестации - пробьемся!

----------


## Асёна

Девочки, у меня на 15 марта назначили аттестацию. Сказали, что с собой надо принести чистые листы, авторучку и свой Рабочий план. Будем в течение 3-х часов писать письменную работу. Завуч узнала, что темы для концертмейстера связаны с планом репетиций к концертам или экзаменам. Мыслей в голове - ну никаких. Может кто-нибудь смог бы что-то подсказать? Буду очень-очень благодарна.

----------


## Тандрик

> Девочки, у меня на 15 марта назначили аттестацию. Сказали, что с собой надо принести чистые листы, авторучку и свой Рабочий план. Будем в течение 3-х часов писать письменную работу. Завуч узнала, что темы для концертмейстера связаны с планом репетиций к концертам или экзаменам. Мыслей в голове - ну никаких. Может кто-нибудь смог бы что-то подсказать? Буду очень-очень благодарна.


 Вот что я находила (может и Вам пригодится):

Концертмейстер – это призвание или место работы

Художественная практика концертмейстеров в хореографическом, оркестровом и хоровом классах представляет собой весьма ответственную сферу деятельности музыкантов. На долю концертмейстеров выпадают подчас такие сложные художественные задачи и такие большие эмоционально-физические нагрузки, с которыми успешно справится, оказывается не под силу даже очень  квалифицированному музыканту.
	В занятиях танцевального класса важное место отводится музыке, которая, положительно влияя на детей, помогает развивать их способности, раскрыть содержание танца. Музыка является неотъемлемой частью танца и нельзя ее рассматривать только как ритмическое  сопровождение, облегчающее исполнение движений. Подбирать музыку следует так, чтобы содержание танцевальной комбинации соответствовало характеру музыки и давало бы возможность при разработке отдельных эпизодов увязывать действие и движение с музыкой. Подбор музыки влияет на качество хореографической постановки, она может способствовать успеху или быть причиной неудачи. Руководитель не должен требовать от концертмейстера изменения указанного в нотах тепа, нюансов, переставлять части музыкального произведения, добавлять аккорды для перехода от одной мелодии к другой. Музыку нужно исполнять так, как ее написал композитор.
	В детских коллективах музыка должна быть доступной и понятной по содержанию и форме. Необходимо следить, чтобы на занятиях дети внимательно слушали музыкальное сопровождение, чувствовали и правильно воспроизводили его в движениях.
	Концертмейстеру, работающему вместе с педагогом-хореографом, необходимо творчески подходить к уроку, умело подбирать музыкальную литературу. Экзерсис у станка и на середине зала можно проводить под музыкальную импровизацию. Импровизационная музыка должна тоже соответствовать заданной педагогом композиции, иметь определенный ритмический рисунок, характер движений. Если, например, батман фондю исполняется в одной композиции с батман фраппе, то ритмический рисунок музыкальной фразы будет разный по своему характеру: плавный, напевной при исполнении батман фондю и резкий, отрывистый при исполнении батман фраппе. Константин Сергеев, художественный руководитель Ленинградского хореографического  училища им. А.Я. Вагановой, так говорит о работе концертмейстера в хореографическом классе: «Профессия концертмейстера балета, прежде всего своей специфичностью, совокупностью различных сторон исполнительских умений и навыков. Тут нужно, с одной стороны, хорошо разбираться в художественной природе и жанровой основе искусства балета, любить его, с другой – в совершенстве владеть инструментом,  бегло читать с листа балетный клавир, и даже партитуру и еще уметь импровизировать на фортепиано. Именно совместные всестороннее и комплексное освоение всех аспектов концертмейстерской деятельности специалистами музыки и хореографии наиболее верный путь к успеху».
	Среди множества трудностей работы концертмейстеров в хоровом классе необходимо начать с проблемы пианиста и дирижера. Эта проблема включает в себя несколько трудностей. Одна из них – умение играть «под руку», т.е. способность понимать дирижерские жесты и намерения. Для этого концертмейстеру необходимо ознакомится с основными приемами дирижирования, с 2х, 3х, 4х дольными сетками, с понятиями «ауфтакта», «точки», «снятие звука», а также знать, какими жестами изображаются штрихи и оттенки. Кстати, показ оттенков зависит от индивидуальности дирижера: например, одни показывают «форте»  широким размашистым жестом, другие небольшим, но очень энергичным.
	Вероятно, даже неопытный концертмейстер сразу же почувствует большую разницу между оркестровым и хоровом дирижированием. Она заключается в том, что главной задачей оркестрового дирижера является точный и ясный показ вступлений всем инструментам, четкий счет и управление динамикой. Соответственно и жесты симфонического дирижера должны быть более крупными, простыми и понятными любому музыканту. Хоровой же дирижер, прежде всего, отвечает за качество звука, он участвует в его формировании, а «инструмент» (это голосовые связки певцов) уж слишком деликатен, то и жесты дирижера должны быть более осторожными, особенно в момент рождения звука на «пиано». В этих случаях «точка» у дирижера иногда бывает совершенно не видна, и концертмейстерам приходится полагаться на свою интуицию, буквально угадывать, когда должен возникнуть звук. Чем выше класс дирижера, тем меньше он придерживается сетки, зачастую совсем «не считает», он управляет звуком. Причем, настоящий мастер управляет незаметно, никогда «не давит» на хор, и со стороны, кажется, что вообще не дирижирует, а лишь слушает звук. Концертмейстерам приходится сосредотачивать всю свою музыкальную чуткость, а именно: концертмейстер +  дирижер + хор должны составлять сложенный ансамбль.
	Умение слушать, играть с партнером (в данном случае с дирижером + хор) – очень важная деталь профессионального мастерства пианиста, который с детства привык к индивидуальным занятиям, как единственно возможной форме работы. Поэтому далеко не все хорошие солисты способны также успешно играть в ансамбле. При совместном музыкальном исполнении необходимо в одинаковой степени как умение увлечь партнера своим замыслом, так и умение увлечься замыслом партнера, понять его намерение и принять их; испытывать во время исполнения не только творческое переживание, но и творческое сопереживание, что отнюдь не одно и то же. Естественное сопереживание возникает как результат непрерывного контакта партнеров, их взаимопонимания и согласия.
	Выше уже было сказано, что хоровой дирижер отвечает, прежде всего, за качество звука. Концертмейстер хорового коллектива очень часто будет чувствовать расхождение между жестами дирижера и фортепианным звучанием. Это происходит от того, что природа звука вокального диаметрально противоположна фортепианному. Звук, рожденный голосом, способен к развитию, в то время как фортепианный, возникший в результате удара молоточка о струну, обречен на угасание. 
	Компенсировать эти неизбежные потери концертмейстер может лишь постоянно старясь преодолевать молоточковую, ударную природу фортепианного звука, все время подражая голосу, пению. Причем подражать надо не какому-то абстрактному голосу, а конкретной партии, звучащей в данный момент в партитуре. Например, партия баса должна исполняться густым «бархатным» звуком, обязательно богатым обертонами. Партия сопрано – легким «парящим» звуком, партия меццо-сопрано или альтов – более темным; партия тенора – более ярким, звонким. Так что эта задача столь трудна, столь и почетна: умение «пропеть» на фортепиано мелодию является свидетельством мастерства. А способность исполнить каждую партию хора своим, только этой партии присущим тембром зависит от степени воображения концертмейстера и, не в последнюю очередь, от его любви к голосам, к хору.
	Концертмейстеру также необходимо знать, что к одному из первых навыков исполнения хоровых партитур на фортепиано относится умение играть хоровые аккорды 4х голосного гармонического склада с соблюдением ровной силы звучания всех 4х голосов. Концертмейстер должен научиться играть подобную партитуру так, чтобы каждый аккорд звучал полно и ровно, чтобы звучание всех голосов в аккорде было равномерным по силе звука. Если что и нужно подчеркнуть, выделить в такой партитуре, то не верхний голос, как привык каждый пианист, а мелодию баса, что связано с тембровыми особенностями голосов в хоровом звучании, которые позволяют слышать басовую партию как устойчивую основу хорового аккорда более определенно, чем в фортепианном звучании.
	Заканчивая разговор о проблеме звука, хочется еще раз подчеркнуть, какое огромное значение для концертмейстера имеют воображение, фантазия, развитые образные слуховые представления при работе в хоровом классе. Работая в хоровом классе, концертмейстеры должны помнить, что теперь они почти никогда не будут выступать в роли пианистов, но всегда в роли хора или оркестра. В этом привлекательность этой работы, но в этом и ее трудность.
Работая концертмейстером в хоровом, оркестровом классе, пианист постоянно знакомится с новыми произведениями, все время расширяя свой кругозор, растет как личность, и главное, никогда не теряет интерес к своей работе. Но тут возникает еще одна трудность, особенно в работе начинающих концертмейстеров – необходимо иметь хорошие навыки чтения с листа. Необходимо также подчеркнуть, что при чтении с листа фортепианной партии оркестровых произведений концертмейстер оказывается в очень нелегком положении. Зачастую композиторы, создавшие превосходный оркестр партитуры, в работе над клавиром не учитывают технические удобства пианиста, перенасыщая фортепианную фактуру значительными сложностями. Это выражается в преувеличенном диапазоне аккордов и в количестве звуков в аккорде и во внезапной смене далеких регистров и в быстрых аккордовых пассажах. Поэтому главная задача концертмейстера при игре хоровых и оркестровых партитур «адаптировать» текст, приспосабливая его к рукам, так сказать «на ходу», в процессе игры. Подтверждение этому находим в статье Д.Д. Благого: «Исполнение клавиров оркестровых произведений часто оказывается сопряженным с непосильными трудностями: аккомпаниатору в этих случаях как бы приходится делать еще одну, собственную транскрипцию фортепианных переложений. И вот здесь возникает проблема: что выпустить, что оставить. На что хочется обратить внимание начинающих концертмейстеров: лучше большим пожертвовать, но не дать себе «увязнуть» в фактуре, нарушив тем самым темп и метроритм произведения, а вместе с тем и форму. Концертмейстеры не должны забывать, что музыка – искусство, существующее и развивающееся во времени. Поэтому темп и метроритм произведения – его главные формообразующие факторы.
	При игре учеников в классе вокала и скрипки на концертмейстере лежит ответственность за выбор нужного темпа, за передачу настроения, ибо часто фортепиано создает нужное настроение, колорит еще до вступления солиста.
	Важнейшая проблема в камерном музицировании, в ансамблевой игре – проблема звукового соотношения. Многое в выборе звукового равновесия зависит от силы и тембра инструмента или голоса, поэтому голос или инструмент ученика (партнера) надо знать очень хорошо. Неискушенным в умении аккомпанировать может показаться, что играть надо как можно тише, чтобы не заглушать ученика и слышать партию скрипки (голоса) яснее, чем звук собственного инструмента. Но это приводит к серьезной ошибке концертмейстера, т.е. солист остается  без необходимой ему поддержки. Звук инструмента (голоса) и фортепиано должны доходить до слушателя в равном соотношении. При этом необходимо учитывать и то, что за фортепиано воспринимается ложной звуковой баланс, потому что аккомпаниатор слышит партнера хуже всех, ибо тот чаще всего стоит к нему спиной.
	Подытожив все вышесказанное, можно сделать вывод о том, что концертмейстер должен обладать поистине универсальными качествами. Концертмейстер должен быть хорошим пианистом и ансамблистом, должен сам обладать дирижерскими качествами (уметь подчиняться и подчинять себя) и образным музыкальным мышлением (представлять себе тембры инструментов симфонического оркестра, тембры голосов хора и передавать их своей игрой).
	Концертмейстер должен уметь сыграть хоровую миниатюру тонко, певучим звуком, приемом хорошего легато, а крупное  вокально-симфоническое произведение – масштабно, с хорошим  чувством формы и ритма.


Литература:

1.	Сборник «Методические рекомендации к сборнику «Хрестоматия педагогического репертуара для уроков аккомпанемента на музыкально-эстетических отделениях общеобразовательных школ». Составители Турковская Г.В., Исакова Н.Г., Коротких И.И.
2.	Сборник «О роли концертмейстера в классе хорового дирижирования». Составитель Романова А.
3.	Сборник «Азбука классического танца», составитель Базарова Н., Мей В.

----------


## Асёна

> Вот что я находила (может и Вам пригодится):
> 
> Концертмейстер – это призвание или место работы


Спасибо! Обязательно пригодится. :Yes4:  А может быть у кого-нибудь есть хоть какие материалы о работе с духовиками (в частности, с флейтистами?)

----------


## Асёна

*Ирина Кузьмина*, извините пожалуйста, что благодарю Вас с таким опозданием. Только что зашла на почту и увидела Ваше письмо. Статьи, посвященные работе концертмейстера, мне обязательно должны помочь в подготовке к аттестации, которая у меня будет проходить в период с 14 - 16 марта. Еще раз большое Вам спасибо!

----------


## Oksana 87

Меня интересуют положения об аттестации. Если можно, вышлите! shirba_oksana@mail.ru

----------


## Сонатbyf

> Уважаемые коллеги.  Похоже нас скоро ждет весьма" интересная"  аттестация. У кого есть какая-нибудь информация по данному вопросу?


А на Украине Табачник ввел новое "Типове положення про атестацію педагогічних працівників 14.12.2010"
Из него следует, что препод с муз училищем не имеет получить квалификацию "Специалист", а только разряд (не зависимо от стажа и достижений)? 
Я правильно понимаю? Таблиц разрядов нет. Где брать неизвестно. Помогите разобраться.

----------


## Irena66

*Ирина Кузьмина*, Пришлите,пожалуйста,и мне новые положения по аттестации по адресу:Irina.Pshenkovskaya@mail.ru

----------


## Надюшечка

http://www.argumenti.ru/education/n2.../#comment_info
Дорогие коллеги! пожалуйста прочтите -это касается всех нас.Я просто не знаю где эту ссылку разместить.Но когда наткнулась на нее, появилось просто неудержимое желание ею поделиться.

----------


## Люба Беликова

Всё абсолютно верно и любой из нас, я думаю, готов пописаться под этим письмом. Вот только сможет ли такое письмо хоть что-то изменить? Захотят ли нас услышать те, кому оно адресовано? Кстати,в этом же номере есть замечательная статья о дошкольном образовании... http://www.argumenti.ru/social/n279/96485/
Совсем не в тему, наверное, эти сообщения следует перенести в Беседку....

----------


## music0000

Ирина Кузьмина, здравствуйте! Меня интересуют новые положения об аттестации. Если можно, вышлите! Заранее благодарю! 
music0000@mail.ru

----------


## Татьяна Ну

новые требования, как я поняла меньше не станут. Попахивает все большим бюрократизмом. :Smile3:

----------


## AuntQ

Моя родственница преподаёт математику в школе, при аттестации по педагогике, психологии получила четвёрки за ответы. Один из вопросов: Какой объём лёгких у подростка в 14 лет? Попахивает не бюрократизмом, а маразмом.

Всем советую прочитать статью Задоронова, здесь и ему не до смеха:http://marina0setrova.ucoz.ru/news/2...-18-167?lCyO5I

Один великий питерский учёный (не буду говорить, кто, чтобы его не выдавать) – намекну только, что он гений и лауреат Нобелевской премии, - начал так своё интервью с тележурналистом: «Прежде всего, хочу попросить извинения у всех за Фурсенко. Он был моим учеником…»

----------


## belova

> Один великий питерский учёный (не буду говорить, кто, чтобы его не выдавать) – намекну только, что он гений и лауреат Нобелевской премии, - начал так своё интервью с тележурналистом: «Прежде всего, хочу попросить извинения у всех за Фурсенко. Он был моим учеником…»


Как  я понимаю этого ученого. "Смешнее" министра еще не было. Хотя, нам явно не до смеха.

----------


## AuntQ

Это Задорнов написал про Фурсенко.

----------


## lerpis

Огромная просьба, мне завтра нужно писать характеристики на наших преподавателей муз. школа, подскажите может у кого-то есть шаблон или хотя бы по каким пунктам нужно ее писать. Если есть на украинском. СПАСИБО!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Helenohka

Будьте так добры - вышлите новые положения об аттестации. Спасибо!!!!!!!!! E.Kalina@mail.ru

----------


## badenelena

Хочу также попросить мне выслать новое положение об аттестации на badenelena@ukr.net    Заранее благодарна!

----------


## mind5

Вот зайдите по этой ссылочке возможно много чего подчерпнёте и по аттестации.
http://www.somc.ru/taxonomy/term/50

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

Спасибо за ссылку. Только там нет исходящих данных: номера приказа Мин.культуры и даты, а также кем он подписан. У нас в области принят регламент по аттестации пед.работников, в котором прописано, что аттестация проводится в форме тестирования (компьютерного) и продолжается не более 3 часов для каждого.

----------


## mind5

> . У нас в области принят регламент по аттестации пед.работников, в котором прописано, что аттестация проводится в форме тестирования (компьютерного) и продолжается не более 3 часов для каждого.


 А кем у Вас принят регламент? Можно на него взглянуть? У нас все принято только на уровне отрасли Образование. Видимо и процедуру аттестации мы будем проходить в Министерстве образования. и ещё вопрос. А где Вы будете проходить эту процедуру, куда-то будете выезжать? Или по месту  нахождения школы?

----------


## Ирина Кузьмина

> А кем у Вас принят регламент? Можно на него взглянуть? У нас все принято только на уровне отрасли Образование. Видимо и процедуру аттестации мы будем проходить в Министерстве образования. и ещё вопрос. А где Вы будете проходить эту процедуру, куда-то будете выезжать? Или по месту  нахождения школы?


Елена, документ отправила на эл.почту.

----------


## kashkahaelena

Уважаемые коллеги. Очень прошу  показать образец портфолио.

----------


## belova

По поводу аттестации можно посмотреть по этой ссылке. Правда документ по Московской области.
d_ad_recat.pdf

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

> Очень прошу показать образец портфолио


у нас не было образца как такового, кто на что горазд.... Главное, чтобы там четко отражалась работа за последние 5 лет - копии грамот, методических работ, если концерты были, то разработки... если конкурсы, то дипломы детей и неплохо бы фотоотчеты... Вообщем все, все, что есть...... чем больше, тем лучше

----------


## ИРНА

уважаемые коллеги, это план составления портфолио, который рекомендовали нам.пожалуйста, сообщите, смогли ли вы открыть ссылку, потому что я в этом деле немного чайник :Blush2: 

http://files.mail.ru/EZWPUU

----------


## O-ksana

Все открылось,спасибо!

----------


## fufif57

Спасибо! У тоже похожий план составления портфолио. По плану всегда легче действовать! :Smile3:

----------


## jemma Smolensk

> По поводу аттестации можно посмотреть по этой ссылке. Правда документ по Московской области.
> d_ad_recat.pdf


Сколько же это всё сочиняли??? А нам теперь отписывайся. И, похоже, легче аттестуется тот, кто пишет лучше. А работать будет просто некогда. Да и оценивать будут чиновники из Департамента образования. Я уже задумалась, а стоит ли вообще связываться с этой аттестацией?

----------


## belova

> Сколько же это всё сочиняли??? А нам теперь отписывайся. И, похоже, легче аттестуется тот, кто пишет лучше. А работать будет просто некогда. Да и оценивать будут чиновники из Департамента образования. Я уже задумалась, а стоит ли вообще связываться с этой аттестацией?


А всеравно придеться связываться. Не на категорию, так на соответствие должности  один раз в 5 лет. Или ............... :Nono:  :Nono:

----------


## Violia

Спасибо ВСЕМ за ссылки! Буду готовиться к аттестации!

----------


## Марина Алексеева

Здравствуйте, Ирина Кузьмина.А можно и мне новые положения по аттестации.Мой адрес mar702680072009@yandex.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо.

----------


## ЖенечкаБорок

*Ирина Кузьмина*, Добрый день! Буду благодарна, если вышлите мне Новые положения об аттестации.

vlad200764@mail.ru

----------


## kulenka

Вот такой план составления портфолио у нас:
1-я страница (титульный лист):

МИНИСТЕРСТВО  КУЛЬТУРЫ  РЕСПУБЛИКИ  БЕЛАРУСЬ
ГОСУДАРСТВЕННОЕ  УЧРЕЖДЕНИЕ  ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ
«ДЕТСКАЯ ШКОЛА ИСКУССТВ  г.БРЕСТ»

ПОРТФОЛИО
УЧИТЕЛЯ ПО КЛАССУ ____________
ИВАНОВА ИВАНА ИВАНОВИЧА














2011
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
2-я страница:                            ОСНОВНЫЕ СВЕДЕНИЯ.
ФИО: _____________________
Дата рождения: ________________
Место рождения: ___________________
Название образовательного учреждения:_________________
Должность: ____________________
Преподаваемый предмет: _______________________
Квалификационная категория: _______________________
Общий трудовой и педагогический стаж: ______________
Педагогический стаж в данном учреждении: ________________
Образование: _____________________________

Документы предоставлены за период 2007-2011 г.

Личная подпись ______________________
______________________________________________________________________________________________________________
3-я страница
КУРСЫ ПОВЫШЕНИЯ КВАЛИФИКАЦИИ.

Дата	Место  прохождения	Название        курсов


НАГРАДЫ.

год	награждения


РЕЗУЛЬТАТЫ ПЕДАГОГИЧЕСКОЙ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ.
1.Участие школьников в олимпиадах и конкурсах.

№	Ф.И. учащегося                      	класс	Название олимпиады, конкурса и т.д.	Уровень мероприятия (городской, областной)	Результат (призёр, победитель, лаурят)


2.Поступление учащихся в музыкальное училище.

№	Ф.И. учащегося	отделение	Учебное заведение	Год поступления


НАУЧНО-МЕТОДИЧЕСКАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.
1. Учебно-методическое обеспечение (обоснование выбора учителем образовательной программы и комплекта учебно-методической литературы).
	2.Участие в семинарах и методических днях  (работа в методическом объединении, сотрудничество с районным методическим  центром, вузами и другими учреждениями).
3.Работа по самообразованию.

№  п/п		Учебный год	Тема сообщения	Где  заслушано

4.Методические доклады:

№  п/п		Учебный год	Тема сообщения	Где  заслушано


5.  Открытые уроки.

№    п/п	      Учебный год   	Класс	Предмет  	              Тема урока



6.Посещение уроков других педагогов.

Дата	Ф.И.О.   учителя.	класс	предмет	Тема урока


7.Методические пособия (разработки авторских программ, пособий).

ВНЕУРОЧНАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ.
	1. Внеклассная деятельность.

№	Название мероприятия	Сроки проведения


2. Концертная деятельность.

Дата.	Название     мероприятия.	Ф.И. участника (название кол-ва), класса.	Что исполнено



3.Общественная работа.

УЧЕБНО-МАТЕРИАЛЬНАЯ БАЗА.
	Перечень методических материалов, учебной и дополнительной литературы в кабинете.

ФОТОАЛЬБОМ.
	Фото с различных внеклассных  и других  мероприятий.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ.
	Подытожить работу нужно каким-нибудь выражением, афоризмом, цитатой известного человека (композитора, психолога, учителя). Это будет считаться вашим  «педагогическим  кредо».

ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ.
Копии дипломов, наград, методические разработки открытых уроков, сценарии мероприятий, составленные пособия и т.д.

----------


## Галина Ш.

Наше начальство сегодня вернулось в шоке с краевого совещания. Теперь аттестоваться на 1 и на высшую категории нужно в крае, больше того, если ты не получаешь эту категорию(не достоин по мнению комиссии), то снимаются все предыдущии ,т.е. возврат на 4200 и начинай сначала! 
 и еще анекдотичный случай:проверял индивидуальные планы географ.В первом классе- Чайковский, во2, в 3 и т.д. Написал:ребенок не развивается, т.к. играет только Чайковского

----------


## ЮлияМихайловна

А нашему начальству сказали - кто не аттестуется уволить)))

----------


## Галина Ш.

на педсовете стращали,стращали -штрафами за неправильное заполнение документов(то оценок мало, то не характеристики не такие и т.д.) Пока духовик не выдержал и не высказался: Посадить всех учителей к чертовой бабушке и вся проблема.и все забились в истерическом хохоте

----------


## svetlala

Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня высшая категория музыкального руководителя, пригласили работать в музыкальную школу преподавателем фортепиано, может быть у кого-то из вас была такая ситуация, распространяется ли "моя" высшая категория на педагога музыкалки? Надеюсь на ответ, заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.

----------


## Николь

> Уважаемые коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, у меня высшая категория музыкального руководителя, пригласили работать в музыкальную школу преподавателем фортепиано, может быть у кого-то из вас была такая ситуация, распространяется ли "моя" высшая категория на педагога музыкалки? Надеюсь на ответ, заранее спасибо всем откликнувшимся.


У меня была схожая ситуация, категория муз. рука не распространяется на педагога муз. школы, пришлось сдавать ещё раз. В итоге высшая муз.рука потеряна, а в музыкалке - 1 категория. Сейчас хотела сдавать на высшую, подходит срок, но из-за новых требований сомневаюсь : "стоит ли игра свеч".

----------


## jemma Smolensk

Нам целый пакет документов по аттестации зачитывали на педсовете в мае. Есть в электронном виде
http://files.mail.ru/QO2QBL

----------


## Галеветана

Музыкальные руководители ДОУ как вы пишете самоанализ  в портфолио.И есть ли тесты по которым надо готовиться.Тесты надо по Самарской области. Спасибо.

----------


## begden

У нас осталась прежняя система аттестации по листам самооценки.

----------


## Бенедикт

У нас в Белоруси - молчок

----------


## оксана анатольевна

Скачала но документ не открывается((пожалуйста отправьте мне на электронную почту oksa.78@mail.ru

----------


## Helenohka

Коллеги! Поделитесь впечатлениями те, кто уже прошел этот маразм

----------


## vitalievna

Только что аттестовалась на первую категорию по новой форме. Теперь хоть могу спокойно работать по-человечески. Без нервотрёпки.

----------


## marina 64

Всем привет!  У меня завтра первый этап, или как теперь называют 1 направление аттестации. Подтверждаю вышку. Теперь тоже говорят не подтверждаю, а заново аттестуюсь, но смысл не меняется. Готовлю пед. проект, не знаю, будут ли мучать вопросами или просто посмотрят? Потом поделюсь. А 15 ноября 2-й этап, туда готовлю Мастер - класс.

----------


## vitalievna

> Всем привет!  У меня завтра первый этап, или как теперь называют 1 направление аттестации. Подтверждаю вышку. Теперь тоже говорят не подтверждаю, а заново аттестуюсь, но смысл не меняется. Готовлю пед. проект, не знаю, будут ли мучать вопросами или просто посмотрят? Потом поделюсь. А 15 ноября 2-й этап, туда готовлю Мастер - класс.


Удачи Вам! Всё будет хорошо. У меня были карты результативности и видео - урок с самоанализом.

----------


## осюша

Уважаемые коллеги! У нас ,для подтверждения высшей категории,в портфолио должен входить самоанализ профессиональной деятельности с учётом использования СОТ (современных образовательных технологий)!!! У кого-нибудь есть образец оформления этого документа?

----------


## Balereenka

В республике Коми абсолютно новые требования по аттестации. Система баллов. Можно посмотреть здесь - http://www.kriroipk.com/index/sektor_attestacii/0-78
У кого еще так?

----------


## Ирина Ивановна

Уважаемые коллеги! Пожалуйста, помогите.
Изменились правила аттестации педагогов в музыкальной школе, но у нас никто ничего не знает.
Случайно обнаружилось, что срок аттестации истекает в апреле этого года. Подскажите, в какой форме нынче подают заявление и долго ли необходимо ждать в области культуры? Я слышала, что в образовании аттестуют в течение 2х месяцев с момента подачи заявления.
Заранее спасибо, Евгения.

----------


## Shakueva

Я после переезда в другую местность перешла работать в детский сад музруком. В детском саду учитывается квалификация муз.школы, а вот квалификация музрука в школе - нет. А я уже 10 лет проработала в детсаду, сейчас работаю по совместительству в муз школе, надо проходить в этом году аттестацию на первую категорию. Даже не представляю, как это будет. Заявление написала, теперь надо оформлять аттестационное портфолио. По возможности поделюсь своим опытом.

----------


## Иришочек

Уважаемые коллеги! Может быть у кого то есть самоанализ для аттестации? Пожалуйста, поделитесь как пишется этот документ.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Добрый день!! Удачи Вам в атттестации и если можно поделитесь что такое пед.проект и впечатления  от новой аттестации?!

----------


## Серёжа

Уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите, пожалуйста, где можно найти перечень наград,дающих право пройти аттестацию в упрощенной форме. Даёт ли такое право знак министерства культуры "За достижения в культуре"? Спасибо.

----------


## Галина Ш.

Все зависит от требований, предъявляемых в вашем регионе. В Краснодарском крае заслуженные работники культуры проходят упрощенную процедуру аттестации,не собирая портфолио, но и там есть один хитрый пункт, который не позволяет всем воспользоваться этой льготой

----------


## Иришочек

Девочки, у кого есть описание урока на аттестацию. Нужно срочно!!! Помогите, пожалуйста

----------


## Shakueva

А я готовлюсь к аттестации на первую категорию . Готовлю кучу документов. Сейчас сдала их на проверку в Краснодар. Один из пунктов - это умение составить рецензию на какую-либо программу. Вот так я её составила:
хотела загрузить ссылку, но что-то плохое соединение интернета. поэтому копирую весь документ. Извените, что занимаю так много места.

                                           Рецензия
              На «Пятилетнюю программу обучения в классе скрипки»
                                   Автор-составитель Gorsh.

Данная программа появилась в результате текучести учащихся при появлении первых трудностей в обучении игре на скрипке.
Автор утверждает, что существует возможность обучать детей игре на скрипке в рамках ДМШ и ДШИ «для себя».

Основная цель данной программы «Чему учить?» -
1.	научить читать с листа
2.	научить импровизировать, подбирать мелодию по слуху.

Автор считает, что «стремление научить всех - гуманное, но стремление научить всех одинаково – антигуманное».

Новизна данной программы состоит в гуманном отношении к природным данным ребёнка; в дифференцированном подходе с целью, минимально травмировать детей, родителей, преподавателей.

Автор предложил:
1.	технические зачёты проводить в форме контрольного урока.
2.	допустимо считать основанием для оценки выступление в любом концерте.
3.	уровень сложности программ не считать определяющим. Важно разнообразие репертуара, увлечённость и желание ребёнка работать с ним.
4.	считать допустимым проведение экзамена в форме отчётного концерта для родителей и учащихся в конце семестра.

Автор творчески подошёл к имеющемуся материалу и разработал тематическое планирование занятий, которое в наибольшей степени удовлетворяет все требования учебного процесса.
Считаю возможным использовать данную программу в учебном процессе ДШИ и ДМШ.
(С программой можно ознакомиться на сайте «Скрипач. ру»)

РЕЦЕНЗЕНТ:

Преподаватель по классу скрипки ДШИ ст. Новопокровской 
Шакуева Т. А. /____________/                     26 ноября 2012г.

----------


## Shakueva

А так я составила отзыв на открытое занятие.

                                              Отзыв 
                   На открытый урок, проведённый Панченко Светланой 
                   Георгиевной, преподавателем по классу «виолончель»
                   на зональной методической конференции Тихорецкого
                            зонального методического объединения.


25-го января 2009г. Панченко Светлана Георгиевна провела открытый урок на тему:
«Педагогические и исполнительские задачи в работе над крупной формой»
Педагог представил ученицу 3-го класса Терехову О.
На начальном этапе урока педагог провёл с ученицей упражнения на расслабление мышц корпуса и рук. После проигрывания всего произведения ученицей, педагог отметил ошибки и неточности в исполнении некоторых пассажей. Для достижения результатов точного их исполнения были применены упражнения близкие по содержанию музыки.
Педагог рекомендовал ученице отрабатывать пассажи разнообразными штрихами, изменяя темп от медленного к более быстрому.
Педагог обратил внимание на кантиленую часть крупной формы, исполнив самостоятельно отрывок произведения. Качество звучания было объяснено качеством исполнения вибрации.
Педагогом был использован метод показа и выбора рациональных движений при исполнении вибрации. 
Благодаря сотрудничеству и взаимопониманию, на уроке были достигнуты положительные результаты работы над техническими и мелодическими оборотами.
Ребёнок понимал педагога с полуслова.
Педагог проявил себя, как грамотный специалист, владеющий методами и приёмами педагогического мастерства.




Урок проанализировал:      ____________     Шакуева Т. А. педагог по классу скрипки.



25 января 2009г.

----------


## 2010Larisa2010

Доброго времени суток, форумчане!!! Сама много лет работаю в ДШИ , но с таким встретилась в первые, приехал преподаватель и в дипломе написано просто преподаватель ДШИ и не указан по какому именно классу. Подскажите может кто то сможет объяснить, а может ответ встречали в нормативных документах??? Большое спасибо и удачи!!

----------


## natalyaveremchuk

девочки, кто уже сдавал экзамен на квалификационную категорию (на первую, высшую)? какие вопросы в тестах, каких "подводных камней" ожидать? поделитесь, пожалуйста, своими впечатлениями и ощущениями. Думаю многим будет интересно. Может не совсем в тему пишу, но отдельного раздела нет. Спасибо заранее тем кто откликнется.

----------


## Тюпа

Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите на какой срок сейчас присваивают квалификационную категорию?

----------


## belta123

> Добрый вечер, уважаемые коллеги! Подскажите на какой срок сейчас присваивают квалификационную категорию?


Не слышала о каких-либо изменениях, значит 5 лет.

----------


## Тюпа

Спасибо, а то у нас ходят слухи, что на 3 года.

----------


## Светорада

каждые три года теперь нужно проходить курсы повышения квалификации, а вот про категорию пока ничего не говорили, значит пока 5 лет.

----------


## Тюпа

Спасибо, Александра.

Дорогие коллеги, поздравляю всех с нашим профессиональным праздником, Днем учителя! Желаю крепкого здоровья, способных учеников и неравнодушных родителей, а также больших творческих успехов.

----------


## бемолик

Вопрос преподавателям Детских музыкальных школ.Если человек работал муз.руководителем в ДОУ несколько лет,то по приходу на работу  в муз .школу будет какое-то испытание?Диплом имеется.Объясните ,пожалуйста,- кто должен сдавать экзамен на соответствие занимаемой должности?Что он из себя представляет?И курсы повышения квалификации проходят все без исключения или только лица,которые планируют защищаться на категорию?

Девочки,у кого есть новые требования по аттестации преподавателей музыкальных школ?Поделитесь,пожалуйста.

----------


## Тюпа

> Вопрос преподавателям Детских музыкальных школ.Если человек работал муз.руководителем в ДОУ несколько лет,то по приходу на работу  в муз .школу будет какое-то испытание?Диплом имеется.Объясните ,пожалуйста,- кто должен сдавать экзамен на соответствие занимаемой должности?Что он из себя представляет?И курсы повышения квалификации проходят все без исключения или только лица,которые планируют защищаться на категорию?


Курсы повышения квалификации проходят все без исключения, независимо от защиты категории. Про экзамены при приеме на работу не слышала ни разу. Испытательный срок на усмотрение директора. По ТК до 3х месяцев испытательный срок. Но скорее всего, если вас приняли на работу, то приняли.




> Девочки,у кого есть новые требования по аттестации преподавателей музыкальных школ?Поделитесь,пожалуйста.


По этой ссылке вся нужная вам информация http://nmcmosobl.ru/about/.

----------


## бемолик

Светлана,спасибо большое!!!!!!

----------


## Тандрик

Доброго времени суток, коллеги. В наше непростое время, когда у местных управлений культуры или образования не хватает средств на организацию и проведение полноценных мероприятий для повышения квалификации, всё сбросили на плечи самих школ. И вот хочется чтобы это были не просто мероприятия для галочки, а действительно максимально полезные, продуктивные мероприятия, где было бы чему поучиться, узнать что-то интересное, да и просто пообщаться в какой-то непринужденной обстановке на "больные" темы... Так не хочется вязнуть в однообразности, в статичности... Вот и решила спросить тут как обстоят дела с метод. работой в разных школах, в разных городах и странах - ведь тут нас так много и все мы очень интересные. Наверняка во многих школах организованы методсоветы, методслужбы. Расскажите что и как. Как у вас проходит повышение квалификации?

----------


## Neonila

Уважаемые коллеги-пианисты, прошедшие аттестацию! 
Подскажите, как заполняется в Приложениях к Экспертному заключению "ИНФОРМАЦИЯ о современных образовательных технологиях и/или методиках, используемых аттестуемым педагогическим работником в практической профессиональной деятельности". 
Надо указать: 1.  Современные образовательные технологии и/или методики (Название, автор/авторы)	
2. Цель использования  технологии/методики (для каждой технологии)	
3. Описание порядка использования (применения) технологии/методики в практической профессиональной деятельности	
4. Результат использования технологии/методики.

И, если по первому пункту всё понятно, то что можно написать по всем остальным? Да и ещё, видимо, по каждой технологии они должны отличаться?

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

Добрый день, коллеги... Может кто знает, где можно заказать аттестационное задание для аттестации... Темы разные - Задание 1 Информационные технологии
Задание 2 Индивидуальные особенности
Задание 3 Взаимодествие с родителями
Задание 4 Индивидуальное обучение
Задание 5 Этнокультурные особенности
Задание 6 Командная работа педагогов

в каждой теме есть расшифровка и план (вышлю в личку) Аттестационное задание выполняется педагогом в текстовой форме,
имеет объем до 10 страниц формата А4 (шрифт Times New Roman, 14 кегль,
одинарный интервал). Может у кого уже готовое есть? Оплату произведу сразу же на карту. (или есть знакомые, которые берутся сделать)

----------


## ambra

Впервые буду аттестовываться по новой ( уже  и не новой) форме аттестации, как преподаватель ДШИ
в 2010г , когда у нас первый год работала эта форма, я аттестовывалась, как музыкальный руководитель... при переходе в ДШИ, спасибо руководству, мне эту аттестацию защитывали....

1.Тестирование 2. Портфолио ( сдаем в 1 день)
3. Защите пед проекта .



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**





**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


Так что, Тамбовчане - очень рекомендую!!!!!

Извините. Часть сообщения скрыла , прочтут только те, кто напишет в данной теме.

----------


## Эксперт-ТК

Добрый день, дорогие учителя и педагоги! Я работаю в учебном центре дистанционного обучения "Эксперт-ТК". Ко дню учителя мы подготовили акцию: снизили цены на актуальные для Вас курсы обучения, а так же подготовили приятные подарки! Так, программа повышения квалификации «Педагогические методы и средства формирования и развития личности в условиях реализации ФГОС» (108 часов) - стоит всего 2200 рублей! За получением подробностей - переходите по ссылке  https://landing.whatshelp.io/mini?domain=experttk&id=1
Наши менеджеры с радостью ответят на все Ваши вопросы!

----------

